# bargain 1725rpm bench grinder



## duncsuss (Apr 14, 2015)

I just found this deal on Woot.com -- an 8" slow-speed bench grinder for $49 plus $5 shipping. It has two white aluminum oxide wheels, looks very similar to the one that Woodcraft used to sell for $100+

LINK


----------



## justallan (Apr 15, 2015)

Just a thought, but I know on chop saws you want the appropriate speed wheel for different speed saws. I don't know if that holds true on bench grinders or not, but may be something to look into for when you need to get more wheels.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 15, 2015)

justallan said:


> Just a thought, but I know on chop saws you want the appropriate speed wheel for different speed saws. I don't know if that holds true on bench grinders or not, but may be something to look into for when you need to get more wheels.


I've never heard of different wheels for different speed grinders -- but that doesn't mean they don't exist 

(My grinder is a variable speed model -- something like 2000 to 3750 rpm. It wouldn't make sense to have to change wheels each time I twirl the speed knob.)


----------



## justallan (Apr 16, 2015)

OOPS! Yet another time Allan should think before posting!
I just did a search on them and am now seeing their benefit a bit more.
How do you feel it works at different speeds? I'll do a quick sharpening job on drill bits at times, plus sharpening different shop tools and think it would be well worth the money you gave just to be able to slow it down for that, then speed it back when needed.
Basically, if it works good you're saving shop space with a machine that does multiple jobs.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2015)

Mostly I leave it set at the slow speed, as I'm nearly always sharpening a turning tool (gouge or scraper -- and after honing with a small diamond card 30 or so times, I regrind the edge on my skews.) For sharpening I use the wheel on the left -- it's a white aluminum one that I bought to replace the wire brush that came fitted on that end.

On the rare occasions I have to grind away some metal, I crank up the speed and use the original gray wheel, it removes material much faster but leaves a coarser finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've never heard of different wheels for different speed grinders -- but that doesn't mean they don't exist
> 
> (My grinder is a variable speed model -- something like 2000 to 3750 rpm. It wouldn't make sense to have to change wheels each time I twirl the speed knob.)



You just have to make sure the max rpm for the wheel is higher than the max rpm of the grinder. The max rpm for wheels can vary.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 16, 2015)

I have that grinder and it works well and no I didn't pay that ridiculous price for it!


----------

